# Finale: VST and(!) Midi-Sounds at the same time?



## TheAttidude (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey there,
is it possible to have VST- and Midi-Sounds at the same time in Finale?
I'm using Finale 2010.

Greetings.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know if this will help you....but in Sibelius, you have the option to load in "manual soundsets," which can be put in the same template as your standard midi sounds. The manual soundsets would allow you to load in a single instrument at a time versus having to load an entire template of sounds.

I can only imagine that this is possible in FInale as well.

- Mike


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the answer,
I guess the option you are talking about is exactly what I'm looking for, but I have no idea where I could find it in Finale^^ 
But maybe it's a cause for thought for another member


----------



## mducharme (Jul 18, 2011)

No, VST's and MIDI outs cannot be used at the same time in Finale. The only way around this is to use MIDI in Finale and use an external VST host like Bidule, rather than having Finale host the VST's directly.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! That's the answer I needed although I hoped for another result. :wink:


----------

